# Selling the rig, how much should I ask for my boat?



## bulldog (Aug 31, 2011)

I have almost, pretty much made the decision to sell my boat. I really want an inboard Tracker, Scorpion, Shoal Runner, Gator or something similar and in order for me to keep my testicals, I will have to sell my boat I have now before I buy another one. My question is what do you all think I should ask for my boat? 

1983 Lowe 1848 that is dented up pretty good but is a nice fishing machine. 
all aluminum decks
rod locker
all storage compartments lock
bilge pump
two 12 gallon fuel tanks
all new cables and hoses for the motor
hot foot
Lowrance 522hdi GPS
Humminbird fishfinder 525
Minkota Maxxum 74 lb trolling motor with 1 year old batteries
1 off custom wrap
New bimini
Seating fro 5 with nice LOWE brand seats

1974 Mercury 150 with pump
newly sharpened and shimmed impeller
rebuilt carbs, fuel pump
New coils and distributor
newer plugs
new impeller
roughly 150 hours on complete rebuild
Runs very well and every time something has gone wrong I have replaced with newer and better parts
Comes with parts motor
Whales tail

2005 tandem trailer
new tires and fresh bearings
new side bunk boards
new LED lights
bottom boards are in good shape just could use some new carpet
Paint is a little faded but no rust
Very solid trailer that pulls perfect and fits the boat perfectly

I have receipts for everything totalling probably $6-7,000 not including the boat before I started the rebuild as it was given to me by my dad.

I might be forgettting some things but what do you think?


----------



## fender66 (Aug 31, 2011)

Wow....you are going to miss that boat probably as much as I'll miss mine (If I someone buys her). Wish I had some #'s for you, but I too was asking the same question yesterday.

You just wanting to go faster?


----------



## fender66 (Aug 31, 2011)

This might help???

https://stlouis.craigslist.org/boa/2574480421.html


----------



## lowe1648 (Aug 31, 2011)

fender66 said:


> This might help???
> 
> https://stlouis.craigslist.org/boa/2574480421.html



I just saw that boat about an hour ago and was going to put the link up. If he can get that price for his boat i'm sure you would have much problem getting the same or more.


----------



## bulldog (Aug 31, 2011)

I saw that boat last night and thought to myself "my boat is so much nicer than that". I may have a slightly bias opinion though. :LOL2: 

I'd be totally lieing if I said I did not like the speed. I'm very interested in inboard jets. The more I read about them and watch Youtube videos the more I want one. I'd love to have a boat that will run in 6" of water, I can bass and catfish out of, and go 50+ mph. My dream would be a RiverPro but I just can't swing that right now with a wedding coming up and all. 
Honestly I was thinking of pricing my boat in the $7-8k range and just see what happens. I do have a bottom line that I will not go under but everything I have done to it is one of a kind and it is done correctly so I think it is worth a nice chunk of change.


----------



## LOWEBIGJON (Aug 31, 2011)

I just sold my other boat, a 2001 Lowe Stinger 160 40 HP Johnson, and I only got $4500 for it. I had a lot more than that in it..


----------



## fender66 (Aug 31, 2011)

> I'd love to have a boat that will run in 6" of water, I can bass and catfish out of, and go 50+ mph.



Sigh.....that used to be what my boat did. #-o #-o #-o


----------



## TNtroller (Aug 31, 2011)

nice paint job, GL w/ the sale.


----------



## KRS62 (Aug 31, 2011)

That other guy is WAY high! 

You boat looks fantastic and I'm sure it looks better in person. That said, it is a little "unique" and could keep some people from wanting it. Also, there seems to be a lot of similar sized bass boats out there that might compete with you. I think the age of the motor is your biggest hurdle. I hope you get more, but my gut feel is $6K. Good luck. 

KRS


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Aug 31, 2011)

bulldog said:


> My dream would be a RiverPro.





You will probably be surprised when pricing used inboards. You can get a used RiverPro,if you can find one for sale, for about the same as Gator,Scorpion or ShoalRunner.


----------



## bulldog (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks so far for all the input guys. It is much appreciated! I want to be fair but I'm not trying to rip anyone off.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Aug 31, 2011)

I would part your out before trying to sell it whole. Electronics don't hold value t a buyer, it's a '84 dinged hull and your work is ,well your work and the next guy might not want it. I'd sell the motor, find a smaller 20-30hp prop for it, simple it out but keep it looking nice and shoot for $2500-3000. Your motor should be worth good money, $3000 or so with controls.

Jamie


----------



## fish2keel (Aug 31, 2011)

Ill be shocked if you get 3k for that motor. Its older not that it isnt nice but for 3k you can get a 95-96 and up more in the 150 range.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Sep 1, 2011)

I'd sell it as a whole. It's an older boat and motor but it looks very well put together and maintained. If someone would have told me they wanted to make a boat like that out of an old riveted boat motor I'd told them they was crazy but this boat says other wise. Good luck getting it sold.


----------



## BOB350RX (Sep 1, 2011)

love the warhawk graphics!!!! 8)


----------



## 79Stroker (Sep 1, 2011)

something that might hurt you is your graphics, you know how they work in all and i don't but as a buyer i would want to see if you were hiding something under it, is the graphics something that could be pilled back so the could hull could be looked at easily then put back on without problem, something else that could sweeten a deal is again its something you know about and i know nothing on, but if someone is beating you up on a price offer to do them a custom graphic if the price is right


----------



## bulldog (Sep 1, 2011)

79Stroker said:


> something that might hurt you is your graphics, you know how they work in all and i don't but as a buyer i would want to see if you were hiding something under it, is the graphics something that could be pilled back so the could hull could be looked at easily then put back on without problem, something else that could sweeten a deal is again its something you know about and i know nothing on, but if someone is beating you up on a price offer to do them a custom graphic if the price is right



If you peel them up, they are ruined. I'm not hiding anything with the wrap that is for sure unless a crappy old POS stock paint job is something to hide. :LOL2: The boat really is ugly without the wrap. Before the wrap was put on I sanded all the paint down so it was smooth and cleaned the hull as mush as possible so that everything would hold up for years to come. I have definately considered a custom wrap with purchase type deal but that could get so difficult. Custom boat wraps as it is are difficult but if a client believes I "owe" them something, then it could get to be a real huge pain, you know. Thanks for the input!


----------



## KRS62 (Sep 21, 2011)

Any luck???

KRS


----------



## bulldog (Sep 22, 2011)

Have not put it up yet. I'm having a issue with the motor that may cause a re-build so if that happens I'll probably keep it for a while. It is at the shop getting a band aid put on. My top piston is getting too hot and eating itself. I caught it very early as I knew this was a problem with the in line six motors. I'm getting a new jet put in the top carb to run it richer and hopefully cool it down. We'll see. I already have all the parts and labor priced out for a rebuild and it is going to run around $2000. What sucks is i will not get that back out of the boat so I may as well keep it after the rebuild.


----------



## fender66 (Sep 22, 2011)

bulldog said:


> Have not put it up yet. I'm having a issue with the motor that may cause a re-build so if that happens I'll probably keep it for a while. It is at the shop getting a band aid put on. My top piston is getting too hot and eating itself. I caught it very early as I knew this was a problem with the in line six motors. I'm getting a new jet put in the top carb to run it richer and hopefully cool it down. We'll see. I already have all the parts and labor priced out for a rebuild and it is going to run around $2000. What sucks is i will not get that back out of the boat so I may as well keep it after the rebuild.




That really does suck. Sorry to hear it. Who's doing the work? OPC? I was there tonight visiting my boat. I have a new surprise with my boat too. I'll announce that in a few days when everything is finalized. Hope it works out for you soon.


----------



## bulldog (Sep 23, 2011)

OPC is th only place to go around here. I went to Allen's Outboards a couple times and #1 they bad mouth OPC and #2 they are not very professional. Allen is a good guy but I just did not get the right feeling around his shop or his guys. I've been taking my boat to OPC for a while now. It is there right now. They are going to do the install of the new powerhead when the time comes. The motor is not blown up but it does have an issue that will elad to a rebuild. So is life I guess. A freshly rebuilt motor sure will look good for resale.


----------



## DanMC (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi, this may sound weird...but the decal package is incredible....i love the WWII theme...is this custom made or bought some place ?...specially the rear side...(my wife would kill me but she knows i love her  .
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## bulldog (Sep 23, 2011)

I did it all myself in my shop. My website link is in my signature. It took about 10 hours to design and about 3 hours to install the boat and another 3 to install the motor. Every rivet looks like it is oxidized. Turned out great. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## DanMC (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi bulldog, may i ask what something like you got (a full boat wrap) would cost...for a similar package...i would strip "our year old boat and install a full wrap...if it was cheap....i mean inexpensive enough...a 25 Hp and a 2 Hp Honda OB, boat a 2010 Lund 14'...and thank you.
Dan


----------

